
Frank Ocean Exclusive: Apple should be investigated for antitrust - incogitomode
http://lefsetz.com/wordpress/2016/08/21/frank-ocean-exclusive/
======
incogitomode
Cranky as this is, it's interesting to see the subsequent post about Universal
Music Group ending exclusive streaming deals.

